
Amazon SimpleDB - Now With Select - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/12/simpledb---now-with-select.html
======
mdasen
Basically, this is a matter of syntax and not a change in the behavior of the
datastore or its queries. This is probably a good thing as most people are
used to SQL-like instructions, but it isn't going to allow you to do things
you couldn't before.

------
siong1987
Finally...

